# Can a horse be a drama queen and fake a colic?



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

No, a horse will not fake colic for attention. :roll:

Could have been she had a mild upset stomach, or was otherwise nervous or agitated, or that she's simply not a good eater to begin with, or she's not wild about the type of food, or something else had her attention, or she has ulcers, or she has some other health issue going on....


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

she has ulcers yes... but when I brought her back to the barn and fed her she ate her feed no problem.... I know this mare she is VERY feed dominant. but out in the pasture today she just walked away from her feed and just sniffed the other horses feed not even try and eat it... im just curious if you or anyone else has ever heard of an issue like this one.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Again, could be something "in the air," could be mild GI upset (colic), or could just be a fluke.


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

so when she got back to the barn she was fine? 

I really think she was being a drama queen and did not want to be outside with those other horses..


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Horses don't think like that. You are putting human characteristics onto this horse.


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

you be very surprised with this horse- she is pretty smart.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

She may be smart, but horses *cannot* fake an illness.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

> you be very surprised with this horse- she is pretty smart.


Then she's probably faking the ulcers, too. Hell, are you sure she's even an OTTB and not a Quarter Horse masquerading as one for all the attention?


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

yes im sure she is one... look up Sugah Dancin on the pedigree queery website.... she came from the kentucky equine humane society... ive called them up once and asked something about her they even told me shes off the track... ive even seen videos of her racing and winning.... 
hell shes even on bloodhorse and another racehorse website.... 

shes smart in this kinda way- I can set up a pattern and teach it to her and by the 2nd time she will do it and I dont even have to steer her... stuff like that.


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

no im positive she is..


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well good luck with her. Hope you get it sorted out before something serious happens and you realize that she really can't fake this stuff.


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

well I know she was not colicing b/c she showed no signs of it... plus when she got in her stall she ate her feed- we didnt feed her immediately.. and we checked on her periodically and she was doing great...


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks... she is back inside and the barn manager who is a good friend of mine knows of the issue going on so he will be there and make sure everything is going good with her...


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

kathryne12 said:


> well I know she was not colicing b/c she showed no signs of it... plus when she got in her stall she ate her feed- we didnt feed her immediately.. and we checked on her periodically and she was doing great...


Some horses will eat even if they're colicking. Any unusual behavior can be considered symptom of a colic - the only warning I got for my mare was a little bit of a personality change, not as much interest in her feed, and she pawed a couple times. We ended up having to put her to sleep - colic isn't something to ignore or 'just hope' those symptoms you noticed weren't actual symptoms.

And no, they don't fake colic. Teachability is not the same as magically acquiring human characteristics.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

She sat down?? To me, that is a sign of colic, either that or there is something wrong with her legs or nervous system!
Does she normally dig into her grain right away? Or is she usually nervous and easily distracted?
If she normally digs in, I would have removed her grain at that point, and monitered her for the next 12 hours. A horse with a bellyache doesn't necessarily know enough to stop eating.
8 scoops sounds like a lot of grain, but I never had to deal with a rescue TB, nor do I know how big your 'scoops' are.
Hope everything is ok with her.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't think you have a particularly good understanding of what colic actually is.

There are so many different kinds of colic, the term practically encompasses any tummy upset in a horse. Ever had an hour where you have been feeling a bit ill? Didn't feel like eating? That's a minor colic in a horse.


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

When I brought her the food the first time she didn't seem interested. When I brought it back with some of her usual feed she didn't eat it. She kept walking away from it. She is food dominat tho... So I'd bring her bk and stand by her. And she just sat down yes sat down not fell it was pretty much she knew what she was doing. 
The owner of the horse messaged me earlier and said she ate all her feed and is fine.
If something is seriously wrong they call the vet out.

Odd how none of Yall suggested that she may had a grass colic since she hasn't been on grass in a while...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Funny how you expect us to know how long she has been off grass prior to the incident.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Colic is colic is colic. Once they are colicing it doesn't matter what caused it. it is a matter of relieving it. Which you _did not do._ You seem to prefer to rather blame your horse's discomfort and lack of you caring for her on some asinine idea that she is a drama queen and doing it to irritate you. I honestly feel sorry for any animal in your care if this is the level of care you provide...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

HowClever said:


> Funny how you expect us to know how long she has been off grass prior to the incident.


You beat me to it, HC. :?

Besides, colic WAS mentioned, OP. Horses don't need to be on grass to get colic.  So what if no one _specifically_ mentioned grass as a cause?

Anyone who thinks a horse would fake a colic doesn't know horses all that well, in my opinion.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Anything abnormal with a horse and their eating habits is always a sign of something going on with them. Some horses are more obvious, like yours sitting down. Others will not show signs until its too late unfortunately. I can see why you'd ask though, as many school horses figure out to fake a limp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

Funny bc I brought her back to the barn the barn owner and me looked at her....waited checked on her she was standing in her stall nothing wrong with her... We gave her a scoop of feed she ate it... We checked on her again she was chomping her hay.

The owner messaged me earlier saying she was eating and is fine. 
It didn't irritate me.
If we thought it was serious the vet would be called.

They checked on her all thru the night.

I love the horse... If it was not for me she be sent back and who knows what may happen to her. She's temperamental. I care deeply for her... That's why I stayed their hours after I brought her inside so I could chk on her.
If I didn't care about her I would had just left her in the pasture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well I never even heard of fake colic til I just googled it and some lady has a video of her horse doing just that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

In 30 years around horses on a daily basis, I've never seen or heard of one "faking" an illness. I think too many horse owners put human characteristics on their horses, they don't possess the reasoning capability to fake pain. 

Colic can present in an infinite amount of ways and severity can range drastically. Certainly not something to write off because she ate, as others have said many will continue to eat during a colic episode.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

What I can't figure out is if you believe your horse is an Academy Award prospect, why did you come on here and ask us what we think? Since you have it already all figured out for yourself.

After all, we all are saying it isn't possible for a horse to fake colic, and you keep saying it is.

SO WHY ask for our opinions in the first place ?

Just be happy and content with your amazing equine "drama queen".:roll:


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

Whoops had to fix that.


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just wanted to know if Yall had heard of it... I never had until I looked it up. I appreciate the concerns tho. She is being checked on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

I am sure you do love your horse, no one implied that you didnt. What I personally am having trouble understanding is why you asked us if it was possible for a horse to fake colic, and when you received a consensus that it wasn't possible, you insisted it was. If you already believe she is faking, then why ask us our opinions if you are already set on believing this and dismissing our opinions anyhow?

I think that the real concern some posters are having is not that you think your horse has amazing acting skills, but that this belief of yours could end up costing your horse it's life at some point as you may not take any health issues that may arise in the future seriously.

Well, i am glad that you found "something" on the internet that validates your belief...for your sake anyhow......

as for the horse's sake, how unfortunate for her.


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

Trust me if some had posted the same thing I would had said the same thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well as I am putting for the 10000 time she is getting checked on. They are making sure she is fine... I am friends with the barn manager and I told him about it. We are concerned trust me we just think she didnt want to be out there.... Its away From the barn you can't see the barn. Too many trees.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is what happened to one of our horses - I suppose it's possible it happened to yours as well (and no, it wasn't faked).

We had a horse that had fairly recently been gelded. He had been kept separate from the herd for the required 60 days, then we put him in a pen next to the main lot the rest of our horses are currently in, so they could slowly re-acquaint themselves.

After a few days, we turned the gelding, America, in with the rest of the herd, and as suspected, he was once again low man on the totem pole. What we didn't expect, was that my mare, Dancer, would land a very solid kick right in his belly. I do not believe it was her intent to really make contact, as she had been warning him away, but just at that moment, another horse made a lunge at America, and he moved out of that horse's way, and directly into the path of Dancer's kick.

A few minutes later, we set up feed buckets, and America, who is normally a pig, refused to eat. He walked off and refused to eat - even though his bucket was well away from the other horse's. He was obviously in pain, and his gums were starting to get pale. He would lay down, get back up, grunt, groan - poor guy was in rough shape.

We called the vet, who was stuck on another emergency call. She suspected colic, but couldn't get away at that time. We walked him around, offered warm water, daughter was trying to get some banamine from a friend, but they weren't home. After a while (maybe an hour or so, but it seemed like an eternity), America stood back up (he wasn't rolling, so we didn't really stop him from lying down) shook himself, and began to nibble at grass. (I also need to mention that he pooped quite a bit - it even got a bit soft, but not actually runny - just not to my liking at all). His gums started getting nice and pink again.

Vet thought that America probably was in pain - and even a bit of shock - from the kick - just like we would be if we were punched in the gut. Was it colic - not exactly, but it was definitely a pain in the tummy area. It just took a while to ease up.

Could your girl have been kicked by one of the other horses while you weren't looking? That's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

No. She is very mareish. She would be the one doing the kicking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Horses don't fake colic.

A nervous high-strung horse may not eat when first being put into a new situation. I have a high-strung horse, changing his turnout upsets him and if I bring him food right after changing it, he won't eat. So I don't toss him in a new turnout at mealtimes, I'll feed him in his stall, then take him out, introduce him to the new area, give him lots of hay/water and within a few hours he'll settle and munch his hay. I'm not going to stand around and coddle him, he's a big boy, he needs to learn to deal with new, scary situations, so minor walk around the new area and I leave him to deal with it.


----------



## sehrlieb (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has commented on the fact that you said you were feeding her beet pulp, rice bran and sweet feed, switching to safe choice pellets. Yet, when you explained the situation where she was acting funny you were feeding her alfalfa pellets and senior feed. Which is it? If you want her to colic for real, changing her food that dramatically and abruptly will definitely do it!

And I do agree with most everyone else. Horses do not think like people nor do they have the cognitive ability to reason like that. If a horse is acting uncomfortable it's because it IS uncomfortable. Go figure.


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

She had been out on the grass for hours before I fed her first time then hours later when we fed het again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sehrlieb (Dec 15, 2009)

What did you feed her each time?


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

At first the alfalfa pellets with sr to see If she took it. Then the same thing with her normal usual feed on it she did not. Her normal is beetpulp ricebran and safechoice. 

We just don't need her to loose anymore weight. So we are doing things slow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow... Just wow =( Horses DO NOT fake illnesses, who cares if some whackjob on the internet says they do? Colic or anything to do with the stomach is not something to be messed around with. At my barn a horse coliced and nearly had to be put to sleep. I feel very sorry for your horse, and I hope you get this actually looked at instead of saying " She's a drama queen". You need to be out there monitoring your horse instead of posting on here. Edit: Again somebody on here already said it, why are you changing her feed that abruptly... Seeing if she'll just take it is NOT a good idea. You could be risking your horses life just to see " if she'll take it".


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

sehrlieb said:


> Which is it? If you want her to colic for real, changing her food that dramatically and abruptly will definitely do it!


Completely agree with this, changes in feed should be introduced slowly. 

It means nothing that you found a video online of a horse faking colic, just because someone believes that, doesn't make it true. 

And just because your mare is usually dominant doesn't mean that she will be with every herd. 

I am glad that your mare is now being watched, because it is not possible that she faked it.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Then she's probably faking the ulcers, too. Hell, are you sure she's even an OTTB and not a Quarter Horse masquerading as one for all the attention?


LMBO! First time I've laughed in a few days (we just lost our first horse to colic.) Needless to say I really needed that! I can't describe how much I really appreciate the laugh and smile today. Thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

We changed her feed bc the feed she was on was not helping her weight issue. 
She was always yes always being watched.. from the time I brought her back she was being checked on. 
There was no now it was always.. 
The barn manager has been checking on her. 
You all act like I give two ****s about her! 
If it was serious the vet would be called. 

I never once said a fake colic can happen but asked can it? If yes is that what my mare did.. BTW the barn is about half a mile from where she was so she did get walked a good bit which helps.

Btw I don't own her. She is leased to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

kathryne12 said:


> You all act like I give two ****s about her!
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As the bulk of your reply was responding to what I said - I would like to point out that I never said you didn't care about your horse, nor did I imply that. 

It's fine to change your horses feed, but it should be done slowly.


----------



## diggerchick (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm almost positive a horse would not fake colic...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Could she have been ovulating? I had a mare who went through a few rough ovulations and basically acted like she was colicking for several hours but once she ovulated, she was fine. She sweated, pawed at her belly, laid down, went off her feed, did everything but lay there and put her hoof on her forehead, but it was monthly not colic.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

DreamCatcher - we had a mare like that, too!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Could she have been ovulating? I had a mare who went through a few rough ovulations and basically acted like she was colicking for several hours but once she ovulated, she was fine. She sweated, pawed at her belly, laid down, went off her feed, did everything but lay there and put her hoof on her forehead, but it was monthly not colic.


 
This will probably now have the OP thinking her mare has PMS, too......ugh. More human traits......And perhaps she is faking THAT too.....

**Head-desk**


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Having been around horses for as long as I have, I've seen horses do some pretty weird things to avoid work. It's not that they're being drama queens - they're just being horses and resorting to what has worked in the past. When I worked on the track, we used to have this little sh-- of a colt who would stand morosely in his stall, head hanging, ears drooping... wheezing a bit when someone came near. He'd nose around his feed, lip at his hay... he was the picture of a sick horse... yet his stall would be just as dirty as any other day. Vet came in regularly, vitals were good, gut sounded normal. We'd give him a day off anyway, thinking he was sick and not wanting to push him. 

Day 2, we'd halter him and lead him out of his stall. Damned if he didn't have a noticeable limp. No heat, no swelling, he was just limping. We'd lead him up and down the aisle, changing direction, scratching our heads... we were stumped. Then we noticed that he would change the leg he favored, depending on the way we turned him. One way, he'd favor his near front, the next way, he'd favor the off front. Odd.

Better to be safe than sorry, we'd wrap his legs and turn him out into a small pen so he could get some sunlight. Then we'd watch and wouldn't you know it.. poor, sick, lame little colt was suddenly kicking his heels up and feeling great. The minute we pulled him out of the pen, he picked up a limp again. He was a smart little ******. I'm still embarassed to admit this, but he outsmarted us a few times before we caught on that he was never sick or lame... just lazy.

That said, I don't think a horse can fake colic.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice short answer to this subject.... No. Horses don't lie.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> This will probably now have the OP thinking her mare has PMS, too......ugh. More human traits......And perhaps she is faking THAT too.....
> 
> **Head-desk**


LOL, my mare didn't have PMS but when I sent her to a stallion to be bred and I went to the Scottsdale show, I got an absolutely PANICKED call from the breeder because that little mare laid down, sweated, groaned and did everything but ask for the smelling salts. Breeder thought she was DYING, she plum forgot that I had told her that the horse had been having some rough cycles. :lol:


----------



## brookbyherbs (Sep 26, 2011)

Chamomile is a lovely herb for potential collicky and nervous horses. It is a gentle soothing herb for the nerves.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Jooba said:


> so when she got back to the barn she was fine?
> 
> Hay
> My thinking is absolutely opposit to , she was being a drama queen and did not want to be outside with those other horses,may be other suggestions are not agree with my views.
> ...


As far as I know, horses that don't want to go out are called barn sour.....not "drama queens". lol


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have never heard of a horse faking colic, however my dad's mare has pretended to be short whilst riding, limping a bit. Good ol' pony club kick and no more problems, she doesn't tend to do it often, more if she's trying to get out of work.

But colic?? Never heard of that one. Try looking in to herbal or homeopathic calming remedies for her, maybe, or look at what you're feeding her if she has a sensitive stomach.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

kathryne12 said:


> I never once said a fake colic can happen but asked can it?


Yes, and then when we proceeded to tell you NO, it cannot be that the horse is faking colic, you proceeded to INSIST she was, over and over again, and disregarded the general consensus of the forum members. THEN you said you went on the internet and found a video or something to validate your belief that the horse was faking. So why ask in the first place? 

and BTW, you can find "proof" of ANYTHING on the internet if you are gullible enough.



> Btw I don't own her. She is leased to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hopefully the owner is taking all this seriously and not thinking this horse is a prospect for an Academy Award.


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

I could barely understand your post as it was, jumping to so many different places 
But here's what I understand.
It sounds like your horse colicked. 
Horses are not teenage girls. They dont fake things. Even if they did, I would take it seriously no matter what. 
And you said the BO or someone will call the vet if they need too? Many other people have already said that some horses don't show any symptoms. Wouldn't it be best just to have a vet come and check on her? 
Don't get on here asking for opinions or advice and then shoot everyones answers down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

Also, 
You just stuck your mare in a turnout from what I understand, instead of introducing her to the other horses slowly. 
Your changing her feed a lot it sounds... 
And you don't know the symptoms of colic very well, and you think horses are half human! 
Does the owner know your doing all this? 
You might eventually end up doing this horse some damage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes I have said the owner knows and the guy who cleans stalls and feeds her knows. She was not showing any signs none. Besides sitting down that once. 

Shes been at the barn for a year and she knows those horses Hell she has been out with them before.

I will say all day tues she was fine ate her feed... But when I went to chk on her she had not ate her supper and gotten worse she was given mineral oil and a lacative herb we walked her even lunged her... Then let her walk around in the arena a good bit. We put her bk in her stall checked on her she pooped. Then checked on her later on. I stayed at the barn that night... Saw her in the morn she was looking good. 
I told the barn manager and she is only getting hay today and prob tom. He said she was eating and drinking her water. That was my main concern was the water. 

I never once said she's half human.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Horses do not pretend to be hurt.
If they are hurt in the wild, they get eaten.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I think there is a drama queen here alright....but it ain't the horse.


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

I didn't know if it was ever possible.... I doubt it would be. I care deeply for that horse... I skipped class to chk on her. I made sure to tell the barn manager. 

I am thankful for yalls concerns bc it did make me keep thinking and checking in on her. 

But has anyone ever heard of horses colicing when the weather changes? Seems odd tho.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> But has anyone ever heard of horses colicing when the weather changes? Seems odd tho.





Actually, yes I have. My horse has coliced before because of a change in the barometric pressure.
​


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

kathryne12 said:


> When I brought her the food the first time she didn't seem interested. When I brought it back with some of her usual feed she didn't eat it. She kept walking away from it. She is food dominat tho... So I'd bring her bk and stand by her. And she just sat down yes sat down not fell it was pretty much she knew what she was doing.
> The owner of the horse messaged me earlier and said she ate all her feed and is fine.
> If something is seriously wrong they call the vet out.
> 
> ...


I haven't read all the responses yet so sorry if I'm repeating something.
Besides the sitting down I think your horse just wanted grass. It was a treat to her if she is stalled often. She ate the grain when stabled because there were no other options.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I just read the rest of the posts
"But when I went to chk on her she had not ate her supper and gotten worse she was given mineral oil and a lacative herb we walked her even lunged her... 

So she did get worse later? I'm confused.
Anyway, I'm glad she's OK.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

sandy2u1 said:


> I think there is a drama queen here alright....but it ain't the horse.


 
-.-
See, its comments like that which really don't help. If the OP is new around horses, or has not experienced something like this she may have read the signs wrong. Thats why these forums are created, so people can ask questions, and receive, one would hope, helpful and constructive answers.

Kathryn12, colicking because of weather change can happen, as can nosebleeds in horses. I would still keep an eye on her, just to make sure, and if she shows any more signs best thing to do is call the vet, they know what they're on about and they'll be able to help.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

as the others have said, yes, i also have heard that horse's can colic because of a change in the weather.

I thought our BO was kidding when she told me this, but she almost lost her OTTB to a severe colic which the vet said was brought on by the arrival of colder weather when the seasons changed.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I think some of the colic that comes with weather change may be the sudden drop in water intake. The horse is suddenly not drinking as much water, causing lower water levels in the gut = constipation = colic. 

I have nothing but observation and speculation to base this on, but thats the way it seems to me.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My mare had colic a number of times during the first 4 months he owned her. Why? Because she is a nervous horse, and for 4 months she worried about things. The other mare we owned at the time had been her corral mate for 2 of the previous 2.5 years, but that didn't help. It wasn't food, and she had never seen a pasture.

But just standing in the corral, she would break into a heavy sweat. She didn't want to get close to Lilly, in spite of having lived with her (and they later lived together for 2 more years in the same corral).

After about 4 months, the sweating stopped, and so did the colic. Mostly. She would get a mild tummy ache about every other month, so I started feeding her psyllium daily. She hasn't had an episode since.

But no, she was never acting. Most of the time, I'd spot her thru the window, acting like me after Thanksgiving dinner.

BTW - I plan on having colic next week...


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

She did get a lot worse. But is better now. 

I am fairly new about 7 yrs but never had an issue like that.

Yes mine is a nervous wreck she has ulcers as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Did she see a vet?


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

No. The vet does not always need to be called. If she was worse then yes they would. She got the same stuff as the vet would give.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

HowClever said:


> Did she see a vet?


 
From what i can discern from this topsy turvy thread, NO. The horse did not see a vet.... despite being nervous and having ulcers and feeding changes and showing colic symptoms.

I could be overreactive, but with all that considered....I would have freaked out and called the vet. But then again, that's just me and my colic phobia talking.....:lol: 

Also remember, the OP is only leasing this horse, so wouldn't calling a vet be the actual owner's responsibility?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Kathryne

I suspect your horse had a mild colic and recovered. Simple as that. I must say that I think you were *very lucky* that things worked out that way as you ignored some obvious signs that would have led most horsepeople calling a vet for meds and treatment.

Horses don't fake colic, at least I haven't seen or heard of it (I'm totally discounting one "web" experience) and I trust my dealings with people I know and respect. This opinion comes from my more than 50 years of horse experience, myself.

I hope you listen to the advice you are getting here, though I suspect you may not. Dramatically changing feed MAY put your horse in danger of colic. Even turning a horse out on pasture without easing them onto it slowly is dangerous.

Take this all as a learning experience and learn from it. You may have been lucky this time, but maybe not the next.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

You're right, the vet doesn't always need to be called. 

I've seen more than one horse appear to be fine after a bout of colic before rapidly going downhill. My soon-to-be SIL recently lost a horse after he colicked, was treated, appeared to be better and then went down again far worse and had to be euthanised. 

Just saying, I wouldn't be messing around as far as colic is concerned.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

BUT, is it the OP's place to call in a vet since this is not her horse and she is only leasing?


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you beauseant I can not. 

I don't see how she could get any worse than what she was. She could barely stand up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kathryne12 said:


> Thank you beauseant I can not.
> 
> I don't see how she could get any worse than what she was. She could barely stand up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And no vet was called?!:shock:


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

The vet knows about her ulcers and nerve problems she has ordered her a supplement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

But you didn't have the vet out to see her at all during this colic-that-is-not-colic-because-she-is-a-drama-queen? 

I seriously hope that the horse's owner knows what is going on and that you are not providing the care that the horse needs.

As to the people asking about who has responsibility to call the vet.. that varies on the lease, but in a full lease all care is the responsibility of the person leasing the horse... Just as if they owned it.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

She could barely stand and a vet was not called?? :shock:

She could very easily get worse than she was. Dying or needing to be euthanised is far worse.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Kathryne,

I understand completely why some posters are incensed and shocked that the vet wasn't called in. I agree with them.

However, i do not think that YOU are to blame, as the owner of the horse should have had this horse seen by a vet. that is not YOUR call to make.

and while supplements are good, and can help with the ulcers and nervousness...this horse is a colic risk and ANY symptoms of colic, even mild, should require a vet visit. CERTAINLY a horse, any horse, showing colic symptoms and "barely able to stand" should be seen by a vet ASAP.

Perhaps you could talk to the owner and help him/her to understand this. PLEASE do not downplay incidents like this as acting, though...as the owner may use that as an excuse to not call a vet in.

It seems as though you really care for this horse....and want to help her. Then take her behavior seriously when she does this...because she is not trying to trick you, she is showing you that she is in pain.....and needs your help. And how you can help is to convince the owner that these incidents of colic are SERIOUS cries of discomfort.....not trickery


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wanted to call but the owners handle all medical expenses that was the agreement
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is the first time she's done this she was at the barn a week before I leased her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kathryne12 said:


> This is the first time she's done this she was at the barn a week before I leased her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would honestly re-examine the desire to lease this horse. If the owners are that nochalant about calling the vet when the horse can 'barely stand', they aren't going to follow standard care to ensure you have a healthy, sound horse to ride. You are throwing your money away.

My opinion of course.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FWIW - the last time I called out a vet at night, it was $400 before he entered the drive. IIRC, it is $150 before he enters the drive on an emergency call in the day. If I called him every time Mia had a tummy upset, I'd have thousands invested in vet bills already.

Most of the time, Mia will groan, and walk around looking...well, like I do when I eat too much or it disagrees with me. Most of the rest of the time, she would lie down, but get back up and walk around if urged. On the nighttime call, she was darn near impossible to get up and her heart was racing, so we spent $500 on the vet call (400 to come, and 100 to pour corn oil down her). Naturally, by the time the vet got here, she was on her feet again, although still obviously very uncomfortable.

I still haven't figured out how to tell if it is time to call the vet. Happily, she is a lot less nervous, and with regular psyllium seems to do OK.

I also know people who live in places where a night call would run even more than mine. Calling out the vet isn't always the answer.


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

If it was not for me she be dead. She bites and kicks just a nervous wreck. 
Yall were not there I have a hard time explaining things. I checked on her the stablehand has done the same. And still is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

All we know is what you tell us. This is an Internet forum. We haven't met your horse or been to your barn. And no one has to agree with anyone else on a forum.

Still, when someone asks for an opinion, it isn't fair to complain when they get some. I'm sure many will disagree with my comment that calling out the vet right away isn't always the right answer. And they are free to disagree, and to explain why. That exchange of ideas and reasons is what makes learning possible. And I, for one, still have a LOT to learn...


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Well said, bsms


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Bsms, for a very mild colic or something that I know I can handle, I won't call a vet.

However, buckling at the knees and being unable to stand doesn't sound like 'mild' colic to me, and I'd have been on the phone with my vet so fast I'd have broken the sound barrier. 

It's one thing to be an experienced horse owner and make an informed decision, and it's another to be a cheap-*** and simply refuse to call a vet regardless of the situation.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

For right now, the standard I'm using is 1) Can she walk?, and 2) Does it look like discomfort or pain?

Pain (such as high heart rate or thrashing) would get the vet. Discomfort (would prefer not to walk, but will...or stretching her tummy out and then walking again) means keep an eye on her.

Happily, Mia has now gone 3 years with no sign of pain.

But I don't know the right answer. The trainer who has worked with two of our horses and who is now working with Mia, however, is the sort who would come over at midnight to check on a horse and offer advice, just because she loves horses and knows what we do not know.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

I would have also, SR...but then I am colic phobic....so I can't be relied on to make sound decisions.

Seriously, IMO the vet should have been called. Others will disagree, but as bsms said, they are free to do so.

I am just not sure that this whole incidient is the OP's fault, nor that she was able to call the vet herself per her lease agreement.

I do hope that in the future she does not regard this horses symptoms as faking, though....and tries to convince the owner to take things more seriously.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Agreed, Beau. I'm not sure why everyone is taking the OP to task quite so much. 

Since the horse owner was there and appears to be actively involved in the animal's life, he/she is the one who is ultimately responsible for calling the vet. Unless of course, the OP is on a full lease, with a contract stating she's in charge of making those types of decisions.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Kathryne12, maybe this would be a good time to discuss with the owner treating the ulcers? That in itself could prevent colic episodes & may make the horse feel better & calmer. If curing the ulcers with omeprazole is too expensive perhaps treating them with ranitidine or something like that would benefit the mare. Untreated ulcers can kill.
It can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Natisha, can you really treat ulcers with ranitidine? Interesting! I take it for heartburn, but wasn't aware it was also being used to help horses with ulcers.


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

We are treating them and have been.

We both thought she's messing with us bc when i took her in her stall the first time she ate and was looking good. It didn't hit til tues nite.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Natisha, can you really treat ulcers with ranitidine? Interesting! I take it for heartburn, but wasn't aware it was also being used to help horses with ulcers.


Yes but it won't cure them in horses, it just makes them feel better by inhibiting stomach acid production.
Omeprazole (UlcerGard, gastrogard) will cure them & is the only drug approved for curing ulcers but it's very expensive & has to be given for weeks to the tune of $30-$40/day.
Neighlox & other antacids can also help. Alfalfa also has some benefits due to the higher calcium levels, like TUMS.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

What about cemididine?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

kathryne12 said:


> We are treating them and have been.
> 
> We both thought she's messing with us bc when i took her in her stall the first time she ate and was looking good. It didn't hit til tues nite.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well now that you know she wasn't messing with you you will know what to watch for & act on.
Ulcer pain can come in waves too so maybe that is what you were seeing.

ETA: When in doubt~get a vet out


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> However, buckling at the knees and being unable to stand doesn't sound like 'mild' colic to me, and I'd have been on the phone with my vet so fast I'd have broken the sound barrier.


Horse, dog, cat...I don't care what it is, but if it's that sick, I'm getting it to the vet. JMO


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Sunny said:


> What about cemididine?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cimetidine(Tagamet) is in the same class as ranitidine & is also used but not as much for ulcers, you see it used more for melanomas which would to make me leary of using it for ulcers. The doses may be different for the different diseases though. 
This is off the top of my head, a vet could give you more specific answers.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

kathryne12 said:


> Thank you beauseant I can not.
> 
> I don't see how she could get any worse than what she was. She could barely stand up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I were you, I would really be questioning my involvement with this horse. I understand that you cannot call a vet because of your agreement with the owner - however if they are not willing to call when the horse can barely stand, I would walk away and want no part of it.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

I read through a few pages of this post, but that's about it. 
I had to chuckle. Horses cannot "fake" colic.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

They were not around when this was going on the lady was too busy entertaining guest we had a demonstration lesson... when I told her she knew what was going on and gave her the meds. 
Yes at first it didn't seem like she cared but eventual she realized how bad it was... My stall is the last I'm number 19 and we have pretty big stalls.... She was up at the front


I'm not walking away from that horse I'm sorry I just aint. Hell the owner has told me she petition the rescue to let me move her if I ever wanted.

I came here to report she is back to her mean ole self  I checked on her tonight was looking great lunged her a bit not long or hard. 
Gave her a good brushing.. fresh water and hay.

The vet would had done the same thing as us. But we needed to do it fast not wait on her. Im sure she was called or even texted later on. I gave the owner reports on how sugah was 

I'm sorry if I know how to treat it or someone near me can I'm not calling a vet to do the samething.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

kathryne12 said:


> I'm sorry if I know how to treat it or someone near me can I'm not calling a vet to do the samething.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like you trust them completely, so I wonder about the need to ask us if your horse was faking the colic? They felt the horse was, and didn't call the vet - later the horse was so bad it couldn't walk, and it was treated by none vets and did ok. 
Everyone here said your horse was colicing, and then he did, so who would you trust?


----------



## kathryne12 (Dec 14, 2010)

No just wondering if it can happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Horse's herd lives are very simple. There is no Sympathy for anything done wrong in the herd, such as "accidentley" kicking out at the lead mare, they get punished. Of course there are other things, but horses simply don't fake things.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

kathryne12 said:


> I'm sorry if I know how to treat it or someone near me can I'm not calling a vet to do the samething.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm fairly new to horses. *But even I know you don't $%#* around with colic. *


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

You got fairly lucky with this one that's for sure x.x We had a horse at my barn that went through sand colic and nearly died. Next time the owners should call a vet if she gets that bad. You may not be quite so lucky next time.


----------

